# What to do with an old cable modem?



## Five Hole (Jun 23, 2002)

I cancelled my cable modem service today from Adelphia as I moved out of the area. They said the cable modem box is mine to keep. I assume I paid for it when I signed up but I don't remember it. I now have DSL and will soon be getting FIOS.  What do I do with the cable modem epquipment? I think it is useless to me now but it might have some purpose for someone else. E-bay? Any suggestions?


----------



## Selenna (Jun 18, 2004)

I bought mine on eBay after getting tired of paying the monthly rental... probably won't get a ton of money for it, but should be able to get something.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

I would try to sell it first before putting it up on fleaBay. Try FatWallet's, Anantech's, and DSLReport's For Sale forums first. I've had really good luck with selling stuff in those forums. You likely won't get a king's ransom for it, but it saves you the fees associated with an auction...and if it doesn't sell....fleabay it.


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

The base for a lamp?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

a brand new cable modem would be $60- $70. Not sure you would get much for a used one. Here isa n ebay search

http://search.ebay.com/cable-modem_...ZR10QQsotrZ2QQsosortpropertyZ1QQsosortorderZ1


----------



## missileman (May 28, 2004)

Geronimo said:


> a brand new cable modem would be $60- $70. Not sure you would get much for a used one. Here isa n ebay search
> 
> http://search.ebay.com/cable-modem_...ZR10QQsotrZ2QQsosortpropertyZ1QQsosortorderZ1


I might be interested in buying it.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Well hook up then guys.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Cable modem @ my local CC costs $100, minus $100 MI rebate = 0


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Paperweight?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I am amazed at what some people will buy used over the internet. But over at Ebay I see used products sold all the time---sometimes for more than the price of a new one. Good luck


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Some may be looking at getting their rating up, looking for something specific that is hard to find in their area, or may live a ways from a store that sells those types of products.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Five Hole said:


> I now have DSL and will soon be getting FIOS.


What is FIOS?


----------



## Selenna (Jun 18, 2004)

Geronimo said:


> I am amazed at what some people will buy used over the internet. But over at Ebay I see used products sold all the time---sometimes for more than the price of a new one. Good luck


When I buy things on eBay it's usually to save money, but you're right that often things go for more than you could buy the same thing new. I don't allow myself to get into a bidding frenzy. I do my research and find out how much the item would cost me to buy locally or online at a "regular" retailer, then I determine how much I'm willing to pay on eBay (including S&H) and I don't bid over that amount. Depending on how much I need/want the item or if I have a certain timeframe I need it in, I may end up bidding on several items over time as ones I initially tried for go over my limit, or I may try once and if I don't win, go ahead and buy it locally. I always check feedback and generally won't bid if the seller has a significant number of negatives (I do read them... if they have ones that are "he really ripped me off on shipping" and I look at the item listing and S&H is clearly listed I write those off as an idiot buyer). I have also found an item that would be harder to get at a typical merchant - an out-of-print book I was looking for.

All that said, I agree that some of the things I see posted and bid on amaze me as well.

:backtotop

So what did you decide to do with it Five Hole?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I talked to someone that bid on something on ebay where someone else was bidding against him a lot on a particular item and he got into a bidding frenzy lol. That must explain why some of the prices go high. I think some like the satisfaction of knowing that they won.


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

http://www.engadget.com/entry/4587251059436815/ fiber to the home


----------



## Five Hole (Jun 23, 2002)

missileman said:


> I might be interested in buying it.


Sorry for the delay. It is a Terayon TJ715. If you are still interested in it then PM me.



Selenna said:


> So what did you decide to do with it Five Hole?


If I can sell it easily without a big hassle then that is what I will do. I have never sold on Ebay so I probably won't do that. Too much of a hassle. :lol: If not, then I will hang on to it until I find someone around town that might want it.


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

theratpatrol said:


> What is FIOS?


FIOS or FTTP or FTTH ( Fiber to the premise or Fiber to the home)

Fios is the name of Verizon's FTTP/FTTH service.

offering 15mbps/2mbps service for only 45 dollars. Fios actually menas that verizon will run fiber right up to you house replacing the NID ( the device where the copper wire goes now .

it will offer high speed net and Television services also your regular telephone service.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I dont see that becoming available where I am at for a good while, until most of the other markets get it.


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

well verizon knows that it just all realitive in West Virgina.

But. right now it is in a test market. 9 states florida texas newyork and then some other ones.
and they will have them all niced and light up by the end of 05. 

then the rest of verizon terroority by the end of 08 it is spread out that much do the the total cost fios. Each house that verizon wires up with fiber cost them about a 1000 dollars.


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

stonecold said:


> FIOS or FTTP or FTTH ( Fiber to the premise or Fiber to the home)
> 
> Fios is the name of Verizon's FTTP/FTTH service.
> 
> ...


I'm sure that will be availiable here in Alaska within the next 90-100 years hahahaha


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

is Alaska a verizon telephone area. Verizon said all areas. 

so if in Alaska you have verizon for your land line you will have it. 

Watch out for orange cabling.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I heard that at one time WV led the U.S. with fiberoptics. I think there is one about 100 feet from me and heard of it being in the small cities around me as well.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Something tells me that Alaska is out of their service area.


----------

